# AML Anavar gtg?



## sbear87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone--

New to the site and wanted to get some insight on what products are out there. I am currently thinking about ordering AML anavar 10mg. However, I`ve seen that they only offer it in capsules as opposed to tablets. Never seen anavar capsules before and was wondering if anyone here has done a cycle of AML anavar and what were the results (great gains, mediocre, so-so)?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2013)

How about telling us your stats, age, weight, years of gym time,diet, experience with aas, your girlfriends breast size..welcome to SI


----------



## g0re (Feb 21, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> How about telling us your stats, age, weight, years of gym time,diet, experience with aas, your girlfriends breast size..welcome to SI




You left out the most important stat!

Penis length.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2013)

Gore always has cock on his mind lol


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> How about telling us your stats, age, weight, years of gym time,diet, experience with aas, your girlfriends breast size..welcome to SI



Age: 26
Sex: Female
Height: 5'1
BF: 21%
Working out for 5/week religiously for 3 yrs
First time doing AAS so I am doing my research and reading up on info as much as possible before making any decisions.

Sorry, no penis size gentlemen...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2013)

wow sorry about that Ill have POB fix it so it shows your a girl lol.Jenner is our lady Mod shes real nice and knows her game.


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 21, 2013)

sbear87 said:


> Age: 26
> Sex: Female
> Height: 5'1
> BF: 21%
> ...



also,
Monday / Legs - Abs

Hack Squats - 3 x 8
Leg Press - 3 x 8
Leg Extensions - 3 x 8

Tuesday / Shoulders - Traps

Standing / Seated BB Press - 3 x 8
Side Lateral Raises - 2 x 8
Front DB Raises - 2 x 8
Rear Delt Raises - 3 x 8
Shrugs - 3 x 8
Upright Rows - 2 x 8

Wednesday / Upper & Lower Back / Bi's

Dead Lifts - 3 x 8
T-Bar Rows - 3 x 8
V-Bar Pull Downs - 2 x 8
One Arm DB Rows - 2 x 8
BB Curls - 3 x 8
Cross Hammer Curls - 3 x 8
Seated DB Curls - 2 x 8

Thursday / Chest / Tri's

Flat Bench Press - 3 x 8
Incline Flyes - 2 x 8
Decline DB Press - 3 x 8
Close Grip Press - 3 x 8
Push Downs - 3 x 8
French Press - 2 x 8

Friday / Hams / Calves / Abs

Leg Curls - 3 x 8
Lunges - 3 x 8
Seated / Standing Calves - 3 x 8


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> wow sorry about that Ill have POB fix it so it shows your a girl lol.Jenner is our lady Mod shes real nice and knows her game.



Lol that's ok. Thanks!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2013)

nice looks like your a hard worker.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bb found out it was a girl and felt like a dick. Lol


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 21, 2013)

I've used anavar caps before. Mine where g2g. Never used aml.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 21, 2013)

welcome!  Sorry to say I have not used AML var before so I guess if any guys have, please speak up. If you are wondering about the dose at all...10mg is perfect to start, assess how it goes for a few weeks, if all is good you can bump up to 15mg. I would run it for at least 12 weeks. I personally don't like var but that's just me. PM me if you have any other questions if you like.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome Sbear!


----------



## g0re (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to SI bear!


----------



## grind4it (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol. Bundy recovered nicely, all things considered.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 21, 2013)

welcome to SI...nice intros


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2013)

we already met...welcome to SI


----------



## DF (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to SI!


----------



## Azog (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to si!!!


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Bb found out it was a girl and felt like a dick. Lol



HAHAHAH that actually made me LOL...


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> nice looks like your a hard worker.



Yea I am going hard but I feel like the var would help me look more cut.


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

Azog said:


> Welcome to si!!!


Thanks guys!


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> we already met...welcome to SI



Haha yea we have. Thanks!


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

Jenner said:


> welcome!  Sorry to say I have not used AML var before so I guess if any guys have, please speak up. If you are wondering about the dose at all...10mg is perfect to start, assess how it goes for a few weeks, if all is good you can bump up to 15mg. I would run it for at least 12 weeks. I personally don't like var but that's just me. PM me if you have any other questions if you like.



10mg/day to start? I thought that 5mg was the starter amount and then work yourself up.

I was thinking of stacking it with clen. I was thinking of starting my first cycle like this:
Week 1: Var 5mg
 Week 2: Var 10mg 
Week 3-4: clen / Var 10mg
 Week 5-6: Var 10mg
 Week 7-8: clen / Var 10mg


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

sbear87 said:


> 10mg/day to start? I thought that 5mg was the starter amount and then work yourself up.
> 
> I was thinking of stacking it with clen. I was thinking of starting my first cycle like this:
> Week 1: Var 5mg
> ...



Also, I was advised to do clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Thoughts?


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 22, 2013)

clen is some hardcore shit. make sure u do ur research on it completely before using it. like all things it has its place but it can mess u up. heart damage is not something to take lightly. also with var i know some ladies actually retain water and don't tighten up. just ask questions and keep filling that data bank and make the best decision for yourself.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome to it!

BB tried to pull a yaya intro


----------



## SAD (Feb 22, 2013)

My wife is currently on 5mg/2x/day (10mg total each day) of Sciroxx Var and she is loving it.  She's been on for 3 weeks and just in the last 5 days has really felt it kicking strong.  She is holding maybe 3-4 pounds of water weight, but she feels tighter, strength is up, and pumps are awesome.  Her libido is also up, although it has always been high.

Women seem to really run the gamut as far as variety of sides while using the same compound/dose as a counterpart, so you'll ever only really know by wisely experimenting.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 22, 2013)

.....are you an ex ology  member?
:scratches head: 
 been seeing alot of those lately.

anyway.  welcome aboard.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 22, 2013)

sbear87 said:


> 10mg/day to start? I thought that 5mg was the starter amount and then work yourself up.
> 
> I was thinking of stacking it with clen. I was thinking of starting my first cycle like this:
> Week 1: Var 5mg
> ...



you can start at 5mg if it makes you feel more comfortable but it's not necessary  Also 8 weeks is what most say but 12 is better. As for clen, never tried it. I'm old school, diet and cardio


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

sparticus said:


> .....are you an ex ology  member?
> :scratches head:
> been seeing alot of those lately.
> 
> anyway.  welcome aboard.



Thanks. No, I'm not an ex -member of any forum. Just signed up to get peoples thoughts and opinions. It's always good to get advice.


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

SAD said:


> My wife is currently on 5mg/2x/day (10mg total each day) of Sciroxx Var and she is loving it.  She's been on for 3 weeks and just in the last 5 days has really felt it kicking strong.  She is holding maybe 3-4 pounds of water weight, but she feels tighter, strength is up, and pumps are awesome.  Her libido is also up, although it has always been high.
> 
> Women seem to really run the gamut as far as variety of sides while using the same compound/dose as a counterpart, so you'll ever only really know by wisely experimenting.



Is your wife doing it pyramid-style or just taking 10mg/day for the whole cycle?


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

Jenner said:


> you can start at 5mg if it makes you feel more comfortable but it's not necessary  Also 8 weeks is what most say but 12 is better. As for clen, never tried it. I'm old school, diet and cardio



If I pyramid the var, will it be more effective?


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 22, 2013)

sbear87 said:


> If I pyramid the var, will it be more effective?



I have always done the same dose throughout my whole cycle unless I had to adjust due to sides, hope that answers your question


----------



## SAD (Feb 22, 2013)

sbear87 said:


> Is your wife doing it pyramid-style or just taking 10mg/day for the whole cycle?



Started with 10mg, will run 10mg throughout, and finish with 10mg.  We look at it the same way as a male would look at a typical cycle.  Ramping up or down is a thing of the past.  Consistency is desirable.

She made the decision to start using Var on a whim, but I wouldn't hand her a bag of Sciroxx until she had done ample research and could pass a Q&A from your's truly.  Those that know me know that I really did give my wife a verbal quiz before letting her start var.


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 22, 2013)

No experience with their var but from what I have heard they are g2g


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually I might be thinking of another lab...let me ask my buddy and ill get back to this forum.


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Actually I might be thinking of another lab...let me ask my buddy and ill get back to this forum.



That would be great! Let me know!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2013)

sbear87 said:


> That would be great! Let me know!



do not pm him


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> do not pm him



I can't pm anyone. I'm still a restricted user.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 22, 2013)

what are your goals....??  growth..?? strength..??  weight/fatloss...??


also.....welcome.  nice to have you with us.


----------



## sbear87 (Feb 22, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> what are your goals....??  growth..?? strength..??  weight/fatloss...??
> 
> 
> also.....welcome.  nice to have you with us.



I'm doing cause I want more definition. I wanna get more cut.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome to the family dear.  Hope u stay awile not many female builders


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 24, 2013)

sbear87 said:


> That would be great! Let me know!



Yes sorry was thinking of ARL not AML, sorry a out that.


----------



## powermaster (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes welcome to si. Never heard of ARL but I then again I am still new to aas and still learning. Good people here. Welcome aboard


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 25, 2013)

They are not a very popular lab. They are international from Russia I believe. Good quality gear from what my boys tell me. However they don't have the best t/a or customer service. Their are better labs and sources... Domestic is always the best way to go.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2013)

PecKerW0OD said:


> Actually I might be thinking of another lab...let me ask my buddy and ill get back to this forum.



Who's your buddy?


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 25, 2013)

sbear87 said:


> I can't pm anyone. I'm still a restricted user.



You should be able to pm, have u spoke with a mod about this? Most likely just a glitch.


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who's your buddy?



Just a gym buddy, he is not online I don't think. He is pretty knowledgeable about which labs are good and which are shit. I never really rely on the reviews on the web when it comes to gear, their are so many fake and bull shit reviews on sites like pm and eriods or what ever the name is. It's hard to even trust what guys say on Forums most of the time because u never know if they have alternative motives for saying a lab is good or not. 

For instance, when I first got back on the forums I signed up for ology first and if u go by what they say pinnacle gear is the best out. Then u come to a forum like si and read the truth. U go back to ology and speak the truth and get banned lol. What's going on over their these days. Banned me and delted my post lol, after a week just for saying that's not what I read on another forum.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2013)

PecKerW0OD said:


> Just a gym buddy, he is not online I don't think. He is pretty knowledgeable about which labs are good and which are shit. I never really rely on the reviews on the web when it comes to gear, their are so many fake and bull shit reviews on sites like pm and eriods or what ever the name is. It's hard to even trust what guys say on Forums most of the time because u never know if they have alternative motives for saying a lab is good or not.
> 
> For instance, when I first got back on the forums I signed up for ology first and if u go by what they say pinnacle gear is the best out. Then u come to a forum like si and read the truth. U go back to ology and speak the truth and get banned lol. What's going on over their these days. Banned me and delted my post lol, after a week just for saying that's not what I read on another forum.




Just weird to see a guy who isn't on the boards that knows the labs... You should invite him on.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just weird to see a guy who isn't on the boards that knows the labs... You should invite him on.



Nice work, POB.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 25, 2013)

So has anybody had experience with AML. This thread has gone in different directions. I'm a stickler for protocol.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 25, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> So has anybody had experience with AML. This thread has gone in different directions. I'm a stickler for protocol.



Yes, my experiences have all been great with their service and gear. Have not tried their var but everything else I've gotten has been of high quality.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 25, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> So has anybody had experience with AML. This thread has gone in different directions. I'm a stickler for protocol.



And a handful of other bros bought their primo250 a while back to mix with the lower dosed primo. (I was not one of them) but heard good reviews on it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 25, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> And a handful of other bros bought their primo250 a while back to mix with the lower dosed primo. (I was not one of them) but heard good reviews on it.



damn andro.  thats a cocktail.  what was the total dose per ml?


----------



## Ridgeback (Mar 1, 2013)

I can also attest they are G2G, running a pile of their gear right now, gains are coming fast!!  As for the Var... it is a capsule and dosed at 10 mg's so probably tough to split if ya want to only dose at 5 mg's, i would say you will like what ya get, Service is top shelf aswell!!


----------



## musclebird (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm kick starting a cycle right now with there tbol and its defiantly GTG, i have ran tbol in the past and so far the best run i have had with the drug, also AML customer service is pretty awesome


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 1, 2013)

Aml is g2g but its too pricey for my blood. Plus theyre better places with cheaper prices around.Plus idk how good/bad canadian customs is with product getting in/out. Also, welcome to SI SBear87


----------



## Emmerz24 (Mar 1, 2013)

I was on there tbol for over 2 weeks from 80-100 mg and it did absolutely nothing.. When I opened up the capsule it was filled with chocolate protein powder. When I asked them about this they said it was filler. Which is understandable. They said the white powder was the tbol. There wasn't any white powder in any of the capsules I opened


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2013)

Emmerz24 said:


> I was on there tbol for over 2 weeks from 80-100 mg and it did absolutely nothing.. When I opened up the capsule it was filled with chocolate protein powder. When I asked them about this they said it was filler. Which is understandable. They said the white powder was the tbol. There wasn't any white powder in any of the capsules I opened



You're lookin for a tiny amount of powder.... You likely wouldn't see it. Don't misunderstand me though as I'm sure as hell not defending them.

I would like to know as I'm sure others would how they handled it? I think when shit goes wrong, that is the best time to evaluate your source.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Mar 1, 2013)

They said they would replace it or give store credit. I've never had any problems with customer service. But when the quality is in question ill take my business elsewhere


----------



## musclebird (Mar 2, 2013)

Emmerz24 said:


> They said they would replace it or give store credit. I've never had any problems with customer service. But when the quality is in question ill take my business elsewhere



For there prices they probably should't be screwing up there meds, but like POB said its only a small amount of white powder in there, i actually just cracked open one of my caps now and mine are full of chocolate powder as well, and i cant even see white powder but Im 3 and a half weeks in,  i have amazing pumps, great strength and vascularity. maybe you just didn't run it long enough, tbol takes 2 weeks minimum so see results, most  really feel it after 3, even 3 and a half weeks, did you continue to run it, or did you just stop because you thought it was bunk?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 17, 2014)

I picked up Anavar from AML. Four days at 40 mg's and can't tell I'm taking them. I feel nothing bro. I haven't used these before, so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 17, 2014)

Also running AML Sust 600mg/week plus Deca 200mg/week (I might go to 400 as long as this shit kicks in). Just the fourth day right now. I'll get back to you with results.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 17, 2014)

Some pip, not bad. Gone in 1 to 2 days.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb. And if that's you in ur avatar. ...............WOWZERS!  Nice very nice. Lol. Enjoy ur time here Sbear.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 18, 2014)

Omg this thread is almost a yr old.....What a dummy I am :32 (14):


----------



## SAD (Jan 18, 2014)

You are taking anavar, at 40mg, for four days, and you think you should feel something?  Lol.  Dude, bump it up to at least 60mg and give it a week at least.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 18, 2014)

Dnt most dudes run around 100mg day of var


----------



## Daisy (Jan 19, 2014)

Alright SAD. Thanks for the advice. I'll bump it up to 60/day. See, that's why I started listening in on this shit. It's a lot better than reinventing the wheel yourself.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm starting to get slightly higher blood pressure and I'm holding a little water. Last night it felt like I had muscles for a change. lol. I think this stuff is kicking in, not even a week yet. Out.


----------

